# Aus jpg ein Ausmalbild erstellen********



## Anfaengerlinchen (8. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit CS 5. Bin eigentlich Webmaster, "stümpere" mir aber meine Grafiken meistens selber zusammen.....

ich habe heute den Auftrag bekommen, aus dem Bild eines Gebäudes für eine Veranstaltung in diesem Haus eine Ausmalbild für die kleinen Besucher zu erstellen.

Ein bisserl hab ich bereits "rumgestümpert".....aber was brauchbares ist noch nicht dabei entstanden.

Im Photoshop habe ich mit der selektiven Farbauswahl alle Regler auf -100 gestellt, nur Schwarz auf +100.....war auch nicht so berauschend 

Ich war, bevor ich auf dieses Forum gestossen bin, schon kurz davor das Bild auszudrucken und die entsprechenden Linien abzupausen......dann wieder einscannen und weiter bearbeiten.

Eine entsprechende Funktion hab ich zwar im  AI gefunden, aber da hat sich nichts getan.
Ich habe es mit einem plazierten jpg und mit einem pdf versucht!

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Steh ein bisserl auf dem Schlauch

Grüße

Ein* Anfänger*linchen


----------



## chmee (8. August 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, die Abpausvariante führt Dich am schnellsten zum besten Ergebnis. Diese Ausmalbildgeschichte ist der Illustrationsvektorisierungssache sehr ähnlich - und bis man ein ansehnliches Bild hat, vergehen einige Minuten.

Dennoch, hier n paar Links:
http://www.screenz.de/2006-05/interaktiv-abpausen-in-illustrator-cs2/
http://kadekmedien.com/2010/01/11/tutorial-portraitfoto-mit-illustrator-vektorisieren/

mfg chmee


----------



## ink (8. August 2011)

Moin
Wenn du das Bild in AI lädst, anklickst und dann mit den Abpausfunktionen bearbeitest, musst du das Bild noch umwandeln. Befindet sich auch in der oberen Leiste.

Wenn das Haus nicht so kompliziert ist, kannst du es auch mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug nachzeichnen und danach die Outlines nutzen.

Beste


----------

